

How will we ever get back our casual web browsing experience? - codelitt
http://www.codelitt.com/blog/how-will-the-average-person-browse-the-web-privately-now/

======
rilita
I think this article is extremely spun in the direction of paranoia and fear.

Just because X VPN connections could be "decrypted" doesn't mean that current
ones are. Unless there is a report pointing to which VPN connection mechanisms
are vulnerable this is silly.

I use VPN with a pre-shared encryption key ( as many people likely do who use
Open VPN files... ) I doubt very much that these are vulnerable.

Also, SSH can be broken? If you verify the signature, then I don't think you
will have any problem. Most people ignore the signature and could be MITM
attacked easily, but if you are serious about security then you will check and
SSH will not be a concern.

SSL is broken? There have been so many discussions explaining what is broken
here and what is not it is absurd. Suffice it to say, modern SSL
implementations are not broken. Many are; if you care, you can make it secure.

Intel Management code is a backdoor? LOL. If so, how can TrueCrypt be a
problem? Shouldn't the bad guys be using the backdoor to log all keystrokes or
something? The management code is exactly what it sounds like; for diagnostic
management. This is like saying that PCI Express slots are a hardware backdoor
for reading memory. Theoretically you could hot plug a special device into PCI
Express slots in order to read live memory...

~~~
eridal
Not sure if you are sincerely talking, trolling, or misinforming on purpose.

~~~
bellguy
Probably an NSA Agent to misinform.

~~~
eridal
I had the same feeling..

